# Disney WORLD - caught a lucky break.



## Parker219 (Sep 6, 2012)

This spot in EPCOT normally has a lot of people walking in front, but I caught a break in between the crowds.

Comments welcomed.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

So with 53 views and no comments, does that mean "nothing special" yet "not bad"?


----------



## ronlane (Sep 7, 2012)

Seems overcooked to me.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

^ Yeah, it is for most people. The way the sun was coming in sideways, I turned up the colors to show the sun on the bridge, otherwise you cant see that aspect of it, which I like.


----------



## Photographiend (Sep 7, 2012)

It bugs me that the detail in the foreground is all blurry but I love the glowing bridge.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

looks to soft and overprocessed for me...


----------



## yv0nne (Sep 7, 2012)

I just hate anything Disney so I clicked it then had nothing to say aha


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 7, 2012)

A bit overcooked, but the biggest problem is the composition. Its way too busy and cluttered. Epcot is such a minor part of the entire scene. You have fences, a bridge, poles everywhere, flowers, a trashcan, other buildings, and Epcot. Processing can't make this framing interesting. Perhaps a slightly different angle/location and focal length would have allowed you to create a much cleaner composition with Epcot being the clear subject of the image.


----------



## Photographiend (Sep 7, 2012)

Hate Disney??? Wha??? 

But what about 






and 






Hate???


----------



## jake337 (Sep 7, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> Hate Disney??? Wha???
> 
> But what about
> 
> ...



Don't forget.....

http://www.google.com/url?source=im...8wc4DA&usg=AFQjCNFv7E6GNINy6Nj38AluXXxPhdufhg

and 


http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...jBLauocuQjt21u9KxqrpVFc08JnVYUB6EMjji-USQtXBA


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

I should have at least moved the trash can, but felt weird doing that.  I liked the light, the bridge and all the flowers. I figured they added more to the shot, then just having a picture of the ball by itself. However I can see how it looks cluttered. 

Thank you everyone for your comments, I always like to hear how other people see the picture.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 7, 2012)

What focal length was this shot at?


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

^ 11.6 mm


----------



## yv0nne (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate hate hate hate cartoons. Disney especially irks me ..not sure why. When I was little, my parents tried to take me to Disney Land a few times (age 5, 8& 10 maybe?) but I would always cry& say I hated it there. I also always used to cry when I thought I was going to have to watch a Disney movie ..I don't even think I've seen any of them except Lion King& Toy Story because my brother was obsessed with it. And I like baby animals.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

^ That needs to be in rants and raves? haha...j/k. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 7, 2012)

Many people just think of focal length as short or long, wide or tight, but there is an expansion/compression effect that you get as well. Had you backed up to compensate for the added length (as much as you could anyway), a longer telephoto lens like a 70-200,70-30 would have compressed the scene and made Epcot seem like it was part of the photo, not some distant building that photobombed your shot.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 7, 2012)

My biggest problem is that the bottom half of the photo seems extremely vivid and Disney-esque, and the top part is muddy and gray looking.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 7, 2012)

Compositionally it's very strong, it's unfortunate (to me) that it's so soft and  the colors cartoonish.


----------



## Photographiend (Sep 7, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Compositionally it's very strong, it's unfortunate (to me) that it's so soft and  the colors cartoonish.



^ That. 

My first thought was that it was like something you would see in a travel catalog for Disney. And I don't mind the coloring really. Disney has a Mystical quality to it and I think they could appreciate the vibrant colors in this shot but I think this is one of those shots where you kind of want the whole thing to be in focus. 

One tiny little thing that bugs me for some reason is how close the spiral plant is to the edge of the pic. But I do tend to be a bit OCD.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

I couldnt move back because otherwise there would have been people in it for sure. I didnt want "the ball" to be the main focus, I wanted the bridge and all the flowers. I guess I had to compromise something.  It is just supposed to be a cartoonish looking, fun pic of nice scenery.


----------



## otto (Sep 8, 2012)

I like it it. It looks like a cartoon. A little blurry though.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 8, 2012)

So after the feedback, I changed what I could in post. I kept the sky more in-line with the rest of the pic, by brighening the sky, I tonned down the saturation and tonemapping strenth, I sharpened it, and a couple other things.

Any better?


Original - 
View attachment 19727

Edit -


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok, 24 hours after the edit, can I get some feedback on if it is better?  Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Photographiend (Sep 9, 2012)

You know I like it. I still think "Disney Travel Catalog". The edits make it much cleaner. Great Shot.


----------



## Rosy (Sep 10, 2012)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> Ok, 24 hours after the edit, can I get some feedback on if it is better?  Thanks guys and gals.



I love it


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> You know I like it. I still think "Disney Travel Catalog". The edits make it much cleaner. Great Shot.



Thank you.  Well if Disney wants to contact me and put this pic in a catalog, thats ok by me!


----------



## digital flower (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice shot. I think I like the edit a little better, the sky is better.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 12, 2012)

Since I really like this bridge, I am going to just add to this thread with 2 more. I didnt want to just take a picture of the bridge, I wanted it to accent these pics. Comments/suggestions would be appreciated.

1.  




 2.


----------

